# Trim tex



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Last week i was curious about the black widow sander by trim tex so i send a mssg to joe to have some info about the product , he email me back right away and in 2 day , a rep will come on my job site to show me the sander ! That's what i call customer service ! Ill give you feedback about the sanders , anyone use it ?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I use them a lot but i'll give you a heads up, it is a major pain to get the pads locally, for me anyways...360 products just sell better here for that type of application. 

I personally feel the foam on the pads is a little too soft for L4 finish..it wants to just round over joints(hump) but, personally, not a better sander out there for sanding L5 or full skimmed walls

pads do last if your careful about outlets and protrusions...you get the emery bent up and it will leave some serious gouges if your not watching what your doing

I was a little concerned about the plastic head makeup..I have 2 and use them quite a bit over the last 2yrs or so and have no issues


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

At first, I thought the thing was going to be the best thing since sliced bread, now, I dunno. Like Bill says, one little fold will wreck your finish if you're using lightweight mud. Great for hard muds, and for light polishing, but heed my advice.....if it's smooth, and you don't use a light while sanding you will f&*# sh!t up. I made that mistake the other day, started plowing through a room that was going to get a pretty solid hand texture with lots of holidays, just for kicks and giggles shone a light on it........glad I did. Nasty gouges all over, had to go back through with the 360 to get them out. They would have shown in the background. Lousy for angles too, unless you bevel the back of the pad, and even then you really want to stay out of the corner. Back to sanding with a light........always.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Last week i was curious about the black widow sander by trim tex so i send a mssg to joe to have some info about the product , he email me back right away and in 2 day , a rep will come on my job site to show me the sander ! That's what i call customer service ! Ill give you feedback about the sanders , anyone use it ?


 Been eyeballin one of those at my local supply house... they look a little on the brittle side, but they do catch my eye


----------

